# How to use VBA to copy and paste between Word Documents



## GolferGuy45 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am trying to copy several documents and paste them into a new document using VBA. All I seem to be able to get is a blank new document. Could someone let me know what keywords I should be using to be able to open a document, copy all of it's content, then paste that into another already opened document?

Thanks!


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

The following example opens a document named Birdie_Putt.doc, copies its content, and pastes that content into an already-open document named GolferGuy45.doc:


```
Sub Copy_Content()
    Documents.Open "C:\Golf\Birdie_Putt.doc"
    Selection.WholeStory
    Selection.Copy
    Documents("GolferGuy45.doc").Activate
    Selection.EndKey wdStory
    Selection.PasteAndFormat wdPasteDefault
End Sub
```


----------

